# kasey "camera conspiracies" exposing R5 & R6 flaws



## adigoks (Sep 6, 2020)

apperently kasey from camera conspiracies post 2 new video each for R5 & R6 .











In my opinion there is still some parts canon need to improve.
From his video, the Video AF is not reliable for backlit situation.
The IBIS is just decent for vlogging.


----------



## SteveC (Sep 6, 2020)

adigoks said:


> apperently kasey from camera conspiracies post 2 new video each for R5 & R6 .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He claims that navigating through the menu is touch or joystick on the R5. Untrue, the back wheel and one of the two top wheels do work, just not as up/down/left/right buttons.


----------



## adigoks (Sep 6, 2020)

SteveC said:


> He claims that navigating through the menu is touch or joystick on the R5. Untrue, the back wheel and one of the two top wheels do work, just not as up/down/left/right buttons.



i think it just nitpicking from him. or maybe it was user error as usual lol.
and also about the noise in 4k video. im sure he didnt know that non hq is noisier than hq fine.


----------



## SteveC (Sep 6, 2020)

adigoks said:


> i think it just nitpicking from him. or maybe it was user error as usual lol.
> and also about the noise in 4k video. im sure he didnt know that non hq is noisier than hq fine.



Oh, I didn't think he was lying. Just mistaken. It took me a while to discover those wheels worked, before that I was *very* frustrated trying to use the joystick. Having never had a joystick-camera before, I am unused to the proper motion to press the button as opposed to move the pointer. I was constantly pressing while trying to push the joystick up or down, and vice versa. Once I discovered that the wheels worked, yippee!!! I wasn't cursing nearly as much.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Sep 6, 2020)

The AF in low light on a F2.8 lens is pretty normal. Any of the RF 1.2's would handle that without issues. Kasey is simply limited by the gear he has on hand, single lens, no CFexpress card.

The stuck pixel on a demo Camera is disappointing.

Overall I would say he is more impressed than disappointed, however I do think he has already found the Camera for him in the A7SIII which makes more sense for how he uses a Camera.

The Comments are fun to read.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 6, 2020)

SteveC said:


> He claims that navigating through the menu is touch or joystick on the R5. Untrue, the back wheel and one of the two top wheels do work, just not as up/down/left/right buttons.


Just wait until he stumbles upon the info button skipping tabs


----------

